# Finally Legal!



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

After a month and 3 weeks the law decided that I'm not actually a scumbag, but a law abiding citizen. My background check came back and I'm cleared to pick up my license tomorrow!!!! Hopefully picking up the Beretta PX4 Storm .40 this weekend! :smt041 :goofy: :smt066


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> After a month and 3 weeks the law decided that I'm not actually a scumbag, but a law abiding citizen. My background check came back and I'm cleared to pick up my license tomorrow!!!! Hopefully picking up the Beretta PX4 Storm .40 this weekend! :smt041 :goofy: :smt066


If they had contacted any of us Im sure we could have put a stop to this:mrgreen:

congrats:smt1099


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats! I own the PX4 .40 it is a great gun. Be sure to get the extened mag, it holds 17 rounds!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

scooter said:


> If they had contacted any of us Im sure we could have put a stop to this:mrgreen:


Hahahahah


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

FallGuy said:


> Congrats! I own the PX4 .40 it is a great gun. Be sure to get the extened mag, it holds 17 rounds!


Thanks! Do you have a picture of yours with the extended clip? I just want to see how much it protrudes.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well good for you DJ. I don't own a PX4 but I do get to shoot one every now and then. They are a great pistol and I think you will like it a bunch. Good shooting.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Well good for you DJ. I don't own a PX4 but I do get to shoot one every now and then. They are a great pistol and I think you will like it a bunch. Good shooting.


I have small hands so with the small backstrap the grip is absolutely perfect.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I just got my ext mag but look at this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6563

He has a 9mm with the extension. It is a little more comfotable for my hand with it. I like the way it looks too!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

FallGuy said:


> I just got my ext mag but look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6563
> 
> He has a 9mm with the extension. It is a little more comfotable for my hand with it. I like the way it looks too!


HAHAHAH! I just noticed your animated .gif about the difference between Clip and Mag.. My previous post I asked you if you had a picture of your PX with the extended CLIP.. LOL :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, drift


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats... I know how good it felt when I went thru all the hoops in TX to get my CHL... when I moved to AL 7 years ago, it was a quick trip to the county Sheriff's offices with a one page form (front and back) and $30 (in my county)and I had my Pistol Permit.. just got my wife her's when I renewed mine this year...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

GypsyBill said:


> just got my wife her's when I renewed mine this year...


I'm trying to convince my wife to take the course. She shoots my .22 rifle and now wants to try my future handgun (PX4 this weekend). I could easily show her how to shoot but would feel more comfortable if we were both legit and properly trained.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> HAHAHAH! I just noticed your animated .gif about the difference between Clip and Mag.. My previous post I asked you if you had a picture of your PX with the extended CLIP.. LOL :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082


I love that gif. I try to educate as many people I can on the difference.


----------

